# EHS show important you support us



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hello everyone it was great to see the way you all supported the Donny IHS show. A step towards keeping our hobby alive . Now its time to step up to the mark and support all the shows and put up a United front. So please come along to the Norwich show book tables just visit to support us, we look forward to getting the same support you all offered the IHS, so please put this date in your calendars. 08/07/2012, st walstons hall, the Norfolk showground hopefully will be seeing a lot of you there


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

carlo69 said:


> Hello everyone it was great to see the way you all supported the Donny IHS show. A step towards keeping our hobby alive . Now its time to step up to the mark and support all the shows and put up a United front. So please come along to the Norwich show book tables just visit to support us, we look forward to getting the same support you all offered the IHS, so please put this date in your calendars. 08/07/2012, st walstons hall, the Norfolk showground hopefully will be seeing a lot of you there


 
I agree : victory:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I'll be there Big Boy : victory:


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

I'd love to come as long as I am not working!


----------



## The Happy Hornet (Feb 17, 2012)

I totally agree, it was great to see such a good attendance at Doncaster, everyone was buzzing, but we need to keep the momentum going and support every show.
I will be there : victory:


----------



## animalpalace (May 6, 2012)

*Hi*

looking forward to the show and seeing lots of fellow reptile, amphibian and invert keppers :2thumb:


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Hi*

Thankyou forr all your encouraging messages lets keep the momentum going people , look forward to seeing loads of you there:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## tonyrivett (Mar 6, 2012)

*Hi people*

Totally agree i will be there hoping to see alot of other people supporting to show


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

love to be there but am in canada working :bash:


----------



## animalpalace (May 6, 2012)

bigd_1 said:


> love to be there but am in canada working :bash:


Shame you'll be so far away , I love this show there's always next years


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*hi*

so who's coming to the show ? :2thumb:


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

carlo69 said:


> so who's coming to the show ? :2thumb:


 According to the media forums everybody in East Anglia, the East Midlands and the South of England. Hope your good at crowd control or are you doing the parking attendants job?


----------



## animalpalace (May 6, 2012)

*hi*



Austin Allegro said:


> According to the media forums everybody in East Anglia, the East Midlands and the South of England. Hope your good at crowd control or are you doing the parking attendants job?


saving the parking attendants job for you tony:2thumb: enjoy:2thumb:


----------



## Frosty2532 (Nov 30, 2010)

carlo69 said:


> Hello everyone it was great to see the way you all supported the Donny IHS show. A step towards keeping our hobby alive . Now its time to step up to the mark and support all the shows and put up a United front. So please come along to the Norwich show book tables just visit to support us, we look forward to getting the same support you all offered the IHS, so please put this date in your calendars. 08/07/2012, st walstons hall, the Norfolk showground hopefully will be seeing a lot of you there


I will be there!


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Its going to be the best yet :2thumb:


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

I almost forgot about this show! Anyone know if any Northern pine snakes will be there? I'm after a male and a female!


----------



## arachne (Nov 9, 2010)

wish I could be there,but at ****ing work!!
fingers crossed for EHS,hope you get good support and massive attandance!.......

.....and hoping for the same for CREAKS ON 29th!


----------



## bluepoolshark (May 4, 2010)

I will be there, with a few £££ to burn! :2thumb:


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

Il'l be there :2thumb: as i have one or two corns to sell :whistling2:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I am STILL trying to convince hubby it is a good idea for me to go haha He is not so convinced 

If I can sell off some of my bits and pieces in the mean time, I will be there for sure.

Anyone want to buy a Ford Focus 1.6 automatic haha xx


----------



## Matt-kt (May 6, 2011)

Can't wait first time going to this show...:2thumb:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Only 2 days to go..


----------



## Gecko Pantry (Feb 8, 2011)

Can't wait it's been such a long week 

Went last year and it was a super show 

Roll on Sunday


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

D3lboys-Morphs said:


> Can't wait it's been such a long week
> 
> Went last year and it was a super show
> 
> Roll on Sunday


Glad you enjoyed it.
We are doing the raffle again with some great prizes and all the proceeds from the raffle and any profit from the show will be donated to the FBH fund.


----------

